# ehMac.ca - Podcast - Beta Part Two (2)



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*ehMac.ca - Podcast - Beta - Part Two*
The second part of our first attempt at a Podcast.

_Subscribe to the ehMac.ca - Podcast feed:_

<a href="http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=73331412" title="iTunes 4.9 Podcast Subscribe"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/itunes_badge.gif"/></a> <-- to subscribe via iTunes 4.9

<a href="http://feeds.feedburner.com/ehmac" title="Subscribe to the ehMac Podcast feed"><img src="http://homepage.mac.com/ehmac/podcast/icon_podcasting.gif" alt="" style="border:0"/></a> <-- to see the feed via Safari
or paste the url to your favorite RSS Reader​
You can download the MP3 file directly here:
ehMac Podcast - Beta Part Two
Option+Click to download to your computer

<a href="http://podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=3748"><img src="http://www.podcastalley.com/images/podcastalley_icon.gif" width="80" height="15" border="0" alt="Vote for ehMac.ca at PodcastAlley.com"></a>
Vote for the ehMac.ca Podcast at Podcastalley.com

--



> *Show Notes:*
> Garageband problems
> ehMac Dashboard Widget request
> iTune Zellot
> ...


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Yea.... Might be good to add chapter markers (although I think you can only do this using AAC - not mp3). Also, how about some guest spots? Get people to send you in clips...

Listened to part 1 on a flight tonight to Montreal. ehMac at 35,000 feet. Will listen to part 2 on the way back tomorrow.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i hope i get a shoutout on this one...

see, isn't it irritating to have to listen through the english AND french messages??


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey autopilot, yea sorta... I get your point... after many many recordings that would get on my nerves.. hearing everything twice.

Reception / Reception... Sheesh

But this podcast needs some pizazz.. some explosions and car chase scenes maybe? More corny jokes?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i did like the windows joke 

good first effort, guys, now talk me up! i'm nearly an honourable citizen, you know!!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Comic in question that ehMax didn't remember. I believe it would have been Jason's idea on FoxTrot. Putting sheets on the roof. (The April 23rd comic unfortunately is not available on the web anymore.)

Chia pets are spelled with an ia. 

Moderator Alert - The little stop sign on your left hand side of each post allows you to report posts.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Another good one's fella's


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Let's hope nothing crashes your new 'windows'.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*Vote for ehMac.ca Podcast at PodcastAlley.com*

.
<a href="http://podcastalley.com/podcast_detail.php?pod_id=3748#"><img src="http://www.podcastalley.com/images/podcastalley_icon.gif" width="80" height="15" border="0" alt="Vot for ehMac.ca at PodcastAlley.com"></a>
Vote for the ehMac.ca Podcast at Podcastalley.com
.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Gaspe, that's it, kinda hard to think on your feet.

I guess way out there is relative, but it is kinda out there.
Montreal is a little more........ downtown!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

Gentlemen [ehmax and Heart] - 

Great work, very funny, and enjoyable to listen to. My girlfriend, who normally wouldn't listen to something like this, listened to the whole thing and thought it was fantastic. We look forward to more ehmac podcasts. The chealion and pismo banter [beta 1] was top-knotch!


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

*ehMac Podcast??*

After listening to the ehMac podcast it seems that the whole "Bob and Doug Mckenzie thing" has been done already and was started on the "thegreatwhitenorth.ca" podcast....

Leave the Bob and Doug theme to the "real" Great White North!

EDIT: TCB's post has been added to the running podcast thread.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Yea.... Might be good to add chapter markers (although I think you can only do this using AAC - not mp3)...


Apple must have been reading your post.
Apple calls it an enhanced podcast, among other thing it makes chapter markers.

And they supply the beta tool to do it too!



> Enhanced Podcast...
> About Chapter Tool Beta
> You can use Chapter Tool to create Enhanced Podcasts that work with iTunes 4.9 or later. Enhanced podcasts are podcasts that contain chapters. Chapters can be modified to display pictures or web links that can be displayed within the iTunes song artwork pane.


Watch for an enhanced ehMac.ca Podcast soon!


----------

